# Meadowlands 2018



## Rubiksdude4144 (Apr 28, 2018)

I am going to Meadowlands 2018. I am really excited because I'll finally get an FMC mean. It is also like 20 minutes away from me. I also want to vlog the comp on my channel too. My mains and goals are here (subject to change):
FMC
sub 40 single
sub 50 mean

Clock (if my friend lets me borrow his)
sub 20 single
sub 15 single

Pyra
moyu magnetic
sub 8 avg
sub 5 single

skewb
xman wingy
sub 8 avg
sub 5.687 single

sq1
cubicle volt
sub 30 avg
sub 25 single

let me know if you are going


----------

